# Sony Notebook Driver (pcg-7n2l)



## maduekejohn (Mar 28, 2008)

I installed Windows XP SP2 on a notebook that came with Windows Vista and I started having driver issues. The model of the Sony notebook is PCG-7N2L. Does any one know where I can get the drivers (sound,PCI,VGA etc) and get it installed.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

maduekejohn said:


> I installed Windows XP SP2 on a notebook that came with Windows Vista and I started having driver issues. The model of the Sony notebook is PCG-7N2L. Does any one know where I can get the drivers (sound,PCI,VGA etc) and get it installed.


-- try running Everest and go through each device... Everest will somehow show you what drivers you need, it will also show you where to get them. another thing to try is go to Sony website and try to search for drivers for your specific model. try this link http://esupport.sony.com/US/perl/select-system.pl?PRODTYPE=24&NAVDISP=pc


----------

